# [RISOLTO] Fetching files in the background. To view....

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

Non capisco perché da un po' di tempo quando lancio l'emerge di qualcosa non mi mostra la progress bar, ma sempre il messaggio:

```
* Fetching files in the background. To view fetch progress, run

 * `tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log` in another terminal.

```

Ho controllato il file /etc/wgetrc, ma non c'è nulla che mi rimandi a questo problema.

Inoltre, cercando su bugs.gentoo.org ho trovato questo, dove si parla di FETCHCOMMAND.

Non è che c'abbia capito molto ed onestamente non credo nemmeno se si tratti del mio stesso problema.

Qualcuno sa dove si imposta questa cosa?

----------

## k01

di solito a me succede così se sto installando più pacchetti con attivo parallel-fetch, magari arriva a quel pacchetto che aveva iniziato a scaricare precedentemente ma non ancora finito e mostra quel messaggio

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche io uso parallel fetch! O meglio, sul mio PC è abilitato di default (lo vedo con emerge --info) e non è specificato esplicitamente nelle FEATURES.

Anche su un altro server che gestisco, stessa configurazione ma il wget mostra la progress bar.

Di solito questo comportamento l'ho sempre notato quando emerge sta scaricando pacchetti molto grossi.

----------

## oRDeX

Quel messaggio compare perchè, con parallelftch, il download di questo pacchetto è già iniziato mentre magari compilavi il pacchetto precedente

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho capito, grazie, quindi ora si spiega perché quando faccio tail -f, la percentuale mostrata non è mai bassa.

Grazie.

----------

